# Welche Graka zu AMD FX 8350



## Specialk (26. November 2013)

Hi zusammen,

was wäre besser: MSI GTX770 Lightning oder MSI R9 290 4GD5 ?  Graka muss mindestens 2 Jahre halten.
Hab gelesen dass meine CPU die Radeon etwas ausbremst stimmt das?


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

"Ausbremsen" ist extrem übertrieben, es ist nur so, dass ein Intel core i5 halt schneller wäre. Aber "Ausbremsen" würde ja bedeuten: du hast mit ner R9 290 keinen merkbaren Vorteil zu einer zB R9 280X. Und das wird bei der CPU wohl eher nicht der Fall sein.

Allerdings ist die Frage, ob Du nicht lieber eine Karte für 250-280€ nehmen solltest. Ne R9 290X ist halt derzeit noch nicht mit leisen Kühlern zu haben, ansonsten wäre deren Preis von ca 350€ "okay" im Vergleich zu einer R9 280X (250€) oder anderen GTX 770 (270€). 

Ansonsten wäre die R9 290 halt schon stärker als eine GTX 770.


----------



## Specialk (26. November 2013)

Im Dezember sollen angeblich erste Hersteller-Kühler für die Radeon kommen. Denkst du dass der Preis weit nach oben gehen wird?
Ach ja bei der MSI-Radeon steht "Dual-Slot-Kühlkörper und Lüfter" ist der schon besser?


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Nein, das ist der ganz normale Kühler. Der ist halt zwei Slots "dick", das ist aber nix besonderes. Hier siehst Du das: MSI R9 290 4GD5, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V803-842R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


und wie die Preise im Dezember aussehen, kann niemand sagen. Kann sein, dass die Hersteller sich das mit +30-60€ bezahlen lassen, kann aber auch sein, dass die Karten mit Herstellerkühlern (wie bei an sich allen Einsteiger bis "Oberklasse"-Kartender letzten 2-3 Jahre) trotzdem zu den billigsten zählen, die man bekommen kann. und so oder so kann es wg. Weihnachten sein, dass die Preis sogar insgesamt stark anziehen, FALLS es einen Engpass gibt. Wenn Du also warten kannst, würd ich vlt sogar noch ca. 6 Wochen aushalten und erst dann kaufen.


----------



## Specialk (26. November 2013)

Erst mal Danke für deine Hilfe!
Sollte ich mal ausversehen BF4 haben (bin halt eher der Solo-Spieler) oder Crysis 3 dann würde es die GTX auch tun?
Das ganze Dilemma daran ist, dass die Radeon nur 30€ (kaufe ehrlich gesagt lieber bei Alternate) teuerer ist....
Bei der GTX wär ein Spiele-Bundle dabei und hat ein PC Games Hardware Award


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Normalerweise ist die R9 290 ca 70-80€ teurer. Also, die GTX 770 "reicht" auf jeden Fall auch sehr lange, vor allem wenn Du nicht einer dieser "Hammer-Shooter auf Ultra-Spielen-Müssen"-Leute bist  

Aber warum nimmst Du nicht die "normale" MSI MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr, Grafikkarte  oder die Gigabyte GIGABYTE GV-N770OC-2GD, Grafikkarte ? Sind beides auch eher leisere Modelle.


----------



## Specialk (27. November 2013)

Also die 290er ist aus dem Rennen. Braucht angeblich mehr Strom als eine 290X. 
Ist eigentlich noch eine 7970HD zu empfehlen? Hab da eine für 249€ von XFX gesehen. 
Ansonsten wird es eine Nvidia GTX 770 oder eine Radeon 280X. 
Ist Mantle-API eher ein Grund die Radeon zu kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Specialk schrieb:


> Also die 290er ist aus dem Rennen. Braucht angeblich mehr Strom als eine 290X.
> Ist eigentlich noch eine 7970HD zu empfehlen? Hab da eine für 249€ von XFX gesehen.
> Ansonsten wird es eine Nvidia GTX 770 oder eine Radeon 280X.
> Ist Mantle-API eher ein Grund die Radeon zu kaufen?



Die 7970GHZ ist an sich identisch zur R9 280X. Die neue R9 hat nur nen höheren Grundtakt, dafür weniger "Boost" - in der Praxis kommt es aufs gleiche raus. Und Mantle könnte ein Grund pro AMD sein, aber ob und wie das wirklich genutzt werden wird und was es bringt, steht in den Sternen. Für BF4 ist aber schon ein Patch inkl. Mantle in der Mache. Und da das dann die gesamte Grafik-Engine betrifft, dürfte Mantle auch in anderen Games, die die BF4-Engine nutzen wollen, unterstützt werden.  


Und die R9 290 braucht mehr als die 290X im Quietmodus - aber im Performancemodus braucht dann doch die 290X mehr Strom. Beide brauchen aber trotzdem so oder so enorm viel Strom. Siehe hier Ohne X-Faktor: AMD Radeon R9 290 - Hawaii Pro im Test - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle – Spiele – Volllast (Seite 16) - HT4U.net  280-300W - normalerweise braucht ein moderner PC bei Last INSGESAMT nur wenig über 300W.


----------



## Specialk (27. November 2013)

Nochmals Danke für deine Hilfe! Vom Gefühl her wird es eine GTX 770. Aber man weis ja nie... 
Auf jeden Fall spare ich mir Geld und Stromkosten gegenüber einer R9 290


----------

